# Probleme avec Automator



## Fofeur (24 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir j ai un soucis avec Automator j ai trouvé un tuto pour pouvoir copier automatiquement mes photos du flux de photo sans passer par iPhoto je voudrai les copier sur mon disque dur externe ( Toshiba ) des fois il me les copie et puis des fois non et souvent ( quand je refait la manip il me les copie quelque fois oui après plus du tout étant novice sous Mac peu être que j ai pas loupe une étape j ai un mac mini 2011  merci


----------

